# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Inocybe geophylla var. lilacina

## Azuer

Mientras que la variedad típica presenta colores blanquecinos, ésta que os pongo (tanto o más frecuente) presenta tonos lilacinos o violáceos en el sombrero y un mamelón en el centro de color ocre-amarillento. Es de los pocos _Inocybe_ que se pueden reconocer "in situ" ya que este género presenta muchas especies muy parecidas entre sí, que sólo pueden separarse después de un estudio microscópico completo (y a veces ni así).

Saludos.

----------

Los terrines (17-nov-2013)

----------

